# EMIRATES HILLS TO GET TWO SIX-LANE MOTORWAYS



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

what pain? :dunno:

I disagree with "I think they just feel that they can push people around because they have no rights here". 

They always do that with the locals; however; locals dont complain much


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

fahed said:


> They didn't write about demolishing villas - Only gardens!



I don't think i would want a higway in front of my home.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dazz said:


> I hope that those whose villas will be demolished will get paid well for the properties


well you know they will have the option to relocate at the palm dira if they wish to.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

bigger map of the area:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ok , now looking on the map and the planned road extension, it will not be too bad. that's what i say.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> ok , now looking on the map and the planned road extension, it will not be too bad. that's what i say.


i agree. too much fuss over nothing. They will live. :cheers: 

So when r they adding another lane to the 2 lane roads around the Marina?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

can somebody please k.o. this freaking idiot!!!

i'm all for pushing such things forward without consulting millions of people

but this is the best example of how to get the city against oneself
now people have to pay for miserable planning by incompetent fat-asses who pick their nose most of the time in dubai municipality


i played the montgomerie golf course yesterday afternoon, early evening
most of the villas are now completed, there aree big trees, many many birds and the new clubhouse

at dusk, the clubhouse was enlighted with the skyline under c in the background and huge trees and super luxury villas around you


this place has become a small paradise and now this




on the other hand, i don't think these will be szr-type roads, more like bypasses

still, it's not acceptable


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

What pain? Having a motorwar built infront of your home isn't mental trauma? 

Local's don't complain much because they are perhaps used to it, but in most countries when something is wrong, people just don't sit tight-lipped and wait for a miracle to happen. UAE has a lot of wonderful things to offer, but at certain things, its still pretty backward.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Even though the RTA guy said it is finalised, I doubt this will be built. Theres going to be a huge fuss over this by EH residents which will stop the project from happening I think.
And the RTA guy needs a lesson in Public Relations, & how to not to talk out of your ass.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

nevertheless a parallel road is needed actually...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5707229&postcount=429

^ 

He is big and appointed by Sheikh Mohammed. My friend is an engineer there and he said that he has a big head. The reason why Sheikh Mohammed appointed him because he do whatever it takes to do what he thinks is right. My friend told me that he would yell,fight and force to finish the work.



dubaiflo said:


> nevertheless a parallel road is needed actually...


it reminds me of the big fuzz over closing the pool there, It isnt a big deal. We have a pool in our house and I havent swim there for 2 years


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if their brains were working they would have left a 100m wide area between emirates hills/emirates living and jumeirah islands
a straight road linking szr and emirates road


there also is a wide open space between discovery gardens and jumeirah village north, right next to jumeirah islands

this is where the power lines run through
there is space for a road as well, why not build it here

discovery gardens' residents' views are ruined by the powerlines anyway, a road wouldn't disturb them!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ the idea is to have a parallel road between SZR and Al Khail road.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

except that it would not only be ugly, but also loud 

still this is a good idea, between JI and the future arabian canal, between the power lines..
well i think the current plan will go ahead though.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> except that it would not only be ugly, but also loud
> 
> still this is a good idea, between JI and the future arabian canal, between the power lines..
> well i think the current plan will go ahead though.


there is no doubt. This is going ahead, whether the people like it or not. :sleepy:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

No houses will be demolished to make way for the two six-lane highways planned to go through the Emirates Hills suburb, said a top official at Dubai’s Roads and Transport Authority.

Mattar Al Tayer, Chairman and Executive Director at the authority, confirmed yesterday that officials were going ahead with the plans to build two roads parallel to Sheikh Zayed Road, which would go through the quiet residential estate.

But he said: “No houses will be destroyed in the process.” One of the two roads is thought to connect the Trade Centre area to Jebel Ali via Springs Drive, a quiet road going through the estate where the speed limit is currently 40kph.

The other road would pass the back of The Greens, then go through the back of the Lakes, and past Meadows 1.

Officials could not provide details of the new future roads.

However, they said that property developer Emaar was informed about the plans two years ago. A member of the Interim Steering Committee, which represents the interests of house owners in the Emaar compounds, said the committee was only told about the new roads on February 8 this year.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

PMSL!!!!!!!! Emaar knew about this and denied it. LOLOLOL :hilarious

I told you nothing was stop these roads from being built! :sleepy:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

they act as if Emirates Living is the only neighbourhood which will be effected, we have the whole of Al Barsha to think about too :tongue:

Check this map


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> they act as if Emirates Living is the only neighbourhood which will be effected, we have the whole of Al Barsha to think about too :tongue:
> 
> Check this map


this is true, but at the end of the day these roads are needed and just imagine all the associated construction, the number of interchanges that each will need!!!!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

oh and why do the new roads look so much wider than the SZR, which is a 10 lane highway???


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I dont think that the width refer to anything on the map.

did they mention anything about those roads? I mean are they freeways? :dunno:

Ive always had the thought that they will be like Al Wasl road.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

seeing this map i state dubai is lacking competent city planning
everything else is fine with me, but they should have thought about a "US city" road network before building up the whole area

what i mean is, this is a fucking desert, you can build roads straight with no curves at all

you can build highways as wide as you want

you start developing cities afterwards


great sign that dubai still has to mature in city planning, there are too little people organising the city's growth

i'm sure it also has to do with the fact that generally it takes longer to find contractors for infrastructure projects than housing projects, since the money is being made with such projects

infrastructure will always be behind


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> ^ I dont think that the width refer to anything on the map.
> 
> did they mention anything about those roads? I mean are they freeways? :dunno:
> 
> Ive always had the thought that they will be like Al Wasl road.


I think they will be like the new Jumeirah Road, with 3 lanes on each side. The Western expats living in the Hills are used to calling 3 lane roads, "motorways", "highways" or "freeways", but those of us living in Dubai know that 3 lane ROADS are VERY normal and they are not places to drive at 120 kmph! The spped limit, I hope, will be kept at 70kmph, like the newly widened Jumeirah road, or at most 80kmph, like Al Wasl Road, with its 2 lanes.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> nevertheless a parallel road is needed actually...



Expand the road that runs from the back of the Greens down to the Springs Drive (its the one that heads inland from the coast) into 6 lanes and connect that to Al Khail Road which is less than .5km from The Springs Drive. Construct a proper flyover there. Thats part of the problem solved already.
These parallel roads will affect people in the Lakes, the Hills, the Springs and the Meadows so theres already a very big number of people that will complain and make sure this project doesnt happen.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> Expand the road that runs from the back of the Greens down to the Springs Drive (its the one that heads inland from the coast) into 6 lanes and connect that to Al Khail Road which is less than .5km from The Springs Drive. Construct a proper flyover there. Thats part of the problem solved already.
> These parallel roads will affect people in the Lakes, the Hills, the Springs and the Meadows so theres already a very big number of people that will complain and make sure this project doesnt happen.


only part!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

what do u call SZR then Face81 flyway?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Face81 said:


> I think they will be like the new Jumeirah Road, with 3 lanes on each side. The Western expats living in the Hills are used to calling 3 lane roads, "motorways", "highways" or "freeways", but those of us living in Dubai know that 3 lane ROADS are VERY normal and they are not places to drive at 120 kmph! The spped limit, I hope, will be kept at 70kmph, like the newly widened Jumeirah road, or at most 80kmph, like Al Wasl Road, with its 2 lanes.



You have to live in or visit Emirates Hills regularly to truly understand how stupid the project sounds. The Lakes/M1 entrance will become a total mess, the Dubai Intl Academy will be next to a massive interchange, some parts of the proposed road will be very very close to residential property. People live in Emirates Hills to get away from the maddening crowd not to live in front of SZR phase 2.
The whole plan just shows how incompetent urban planning is here.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> what do u call SZR then Face81 flyway?


a super highway! 

And i think thats what 10 lane highways are officially called.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> You have to live in or visit Emirates Hills regularly to truly understand how stupid the project sounds. The Lakes/M1 entrance will become a total mess, the Dubai Intl Academy will be next to a massive interchange, some parts of the proposed road will be very very close to residential property. People live in Emirates Hills to get away from the maddening crowd not to live in front of SZR phase 2.
> The whole plan just shows how incompetent urban planning is here.


I made several trip to the area and I know that the construction is going to ruin things, but once its done, it'll be no worse than the proximity of Dubci College and Wellington School to the SZR, or Dubai College to the new Palm Interchange and the widened Al Suffouh.

On the point of the incompetent planning, I agree with you, 110%! 

Nothing in Dubai stays the same for long. Look at Dubai's oldest park, or lack there of, which has been torn down to make way for Union Train Station. Its crazy, where in the World do you tear down parks in urban centres to make way for more development?!

The city planners are absolute rubbish!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

You've missed the point. Al Sufouh (Dubai College & Wellington) isn't a gated community that was sold freehold to expats. When people were buying their houses in Emirates Hills they weren't told there would be 2 motorways running through it. It's a question of integrity, and theres a lot of bullshit in this part of the world. It is things like tower developers drawing renders showing their tower and empty space for miles all around it, when in reality its sitting in the middle of JBR. 
In Europe Emaar would have been sued a million times already, and not just for this highway madness but for many other reasons as well. Doing that here won't be useful, you would just be taking Emaar (backed by the government) to court (backed by the govt) guess who'd win :sleepy:
At the end of the day its things like this that will make sure Dubai wont ever be respected as a proper place to invest in unlike Europe, you have no real laws to protect your investment.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The most worrying part is that all this is being made to releaf the traffic of Emirates Road, which will mean soon the EH homeowners will have all those stupid container trucks driving outside their windows.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Mutar al Tayer has offcially announced this project today


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

firstly, this is what all these know it all, wannabe property tycoons should have taken into account when buying in dubai. this is not europe, you dont have those rights.

secondly, the govt still technicly owns the land as there is no freehold law.

thirdly the roads in thies 'Guantanamo' are realy bad and confusing, bigger roads much better IMO.

fourthly, people will gain from these roads, and im sure many residents will use them to get to dubai.

fithly, just over a week ago people were complaining about this nw dewa charge not being relevent when they have to pay service charges too.... looks like you are getting your moneys worth :hilarious 

worse comes to worse, homeowners can sell up and move to a similarly valued property... like international city!:hilarious :hilarious


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

The road will be built no matter what all these people say. They are much needed and really, no one is at fault. 

DUBAI highlighted some of the reasons and I guess it must be frustrating, but development must go on.

I am sorry for all those (if any) who will be affected.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

one thing is for sure
trucks need to be banned from these streets

i still have hope it doesn't become a highway, just a bypass

please please please!!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

SHouldn't they add 2 more lanes to Emirates Road before building new roads? Also most of Dubai's traffic problems are bottlenecking in Deira, Sharjah entrance and Garhood Bridge, not to mention the number 1 reason: crappy driving. 

Constructing now a new road going between EH and Meadows should not be the first priority.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I think that they are already done designing those porjects.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

news:


> Published: 02/16/2006 12:00 AM (UAE)
> 
> Springs project not a highway, says official
> 
> ...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Face81 said:


> The road will be built no matter what all these people say. They are much needed and really, no one is at fault.
> 
> DUBAI highlighted some of the reasons and I guess it must be frustrating, but development must go on.
> 
> I am sorry for all those (if any) who will be affected.


Much needed? Hardly, and ofcourse Emaar and other incompetent govt agencies are at fault for this, but I have gone into this in earlier posts.
I doubt you have truly looked at this parallel roads plan and are supporting it justbecause you get some sort of a kick out of seeing other peoples investments ruined due to not having the ability to cash into the real estate boom yourself. I have noticed this before but never said anything about it.
And personally I really don't think this project is going to happen. Have a great weekend all :cheers:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Look, mate, its not a matter of what I think of it, but this is the Govt. we are talking about. If they wish to do something, they will. Its as simple as that. 

I know it wasnt in the original blue prints that the residents of the area were shown, but EMAAR was fully aware and apart from building these roads under the area, I see no alternative, other than cancelling it obviously, but that is extremely unlikely as it just got the go ahead.

As for getting a kick out of this, you are wrong. The infrastructure in this city as at near breaking point and the news of any new roads, that will HOPEFULLY ease the bottlenecks for EVERYONE that lives in Dubai is VERY welcomed by me. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Juiced, it will happen. and it will be a good thing. 

Utilitarianism... maximising the overall happiness/minimising discomfort for society as a whole.

anyhow it isn't all that bad. i livved less than 50 metres from al wasl road for a year, it was fine. if anything it was great, easy to get to places. unlike the springs, where you have to drive for 20 mins to reach a major road.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

why do they say motorways in the beginning

for me a motorway equals a highway, now it's just an ordinary road like al wasl or jumeirah roads

fortunately!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> why do they say motorways in the beginning
> 
> for me a motorway equals a highway, now it's just an ordinary road like al wasl or jumeirah roads
> 
> fortunately!


precisely, its not a motorway, its just a regular road.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

you all are absolutley rite...i mean it will be like jumeirah...


----------

